# Stitches needed?



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

This morning I was on a run with Kafka when she started running next to me. She is always running around chasing birds so when I looked at her I noticed she was limping. I stopped and carried her back to the car.
She has two cuts on her hind legs and is limping with one. I have no idea what happened. She stays pretty close to me running around chasing birds.
The cuts aren't bleeding but I was wondering if they would need stitches? The picture is from the cut on lower hind leg. I already had a vet appointment for this Friday and would like some input on whether I should bring her by sooner. 
Can I wait to see if the limp heals and just clean the cuts or should I take her to the vet today (instead of Fri).
When we got home she crawled under a blanket and went to sleep (second pic) She hasn't licked her wounds yet.
Thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Poor girl!! 

It doesn't look to bad to me. I would clean it just in case it was barbed wire or some sort of metal that cut her, but I would leave it open to heal. Have you checked her paws to see if anything is lodged in between the toes?

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, I checked her paws, nothing in there. I'm actually now not that worried about the cuts as much as her leg. She isn't putting any weight on her hind leg. She is crazy active and has pulled some muscles before but would just limp a little and after a few days of rest she would be fine.
This time she's not putting any weight on it, so I'm worried it might be a fracture. She lets me handle her leg though and it can move so I hope it will heal with some rest. I think she might have slipped and fallen off the steep side of a small hill with some rocks..
Does anybody know if it does turn out to be broken, would waiting a few days be harmful for her?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Unless the leg is noticeably displaced, I don't think it would harm her to wait a few days. Our vet has had us stay at home and wait a few days when I have wanted to bring Miles in for leg X rays. Once his paw got looped around his leash and my neighbor's dog pummeled him and he sprained his front leg. He wouldn't bear weight on it for about half a day. Our vet says he usually recommends waiting a few days to see if the limping resolves. Miles saw his little girlfriend across the street the following day, and all of a sudden his leg was better and he ran over to greet her  

Keep us posted! We have ice and heat packs for the dogs, maybe try some ice?


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you so much, that makes me feel a lot better. The lucky thing is that it happened at the end of the run so she should stay sleepy for a while  and hopefully it will be a bit better already at the end of the day.
I'll keep you posted!


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

This came in our Barkbox last month, and just had occasion to use it this week. Worked great, and is pretty cheap to buy. Amazon sells it, so it's pretty easy to get too.

http://vetracare.com/products/vetracare-pet/liquid-bandage-2oz/


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

You may also look for veterycin on amazon. the stuff is magic. i use it on my own injuries as well as lua's. it doesn't sting, it's not toxic if they lick it (Lua never has, though), and it almost acts like a liquid bandaid.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice!
I just got back from work and it was sad to not see her waggle her butt off but just limp towards me with her sad face for some pets. She is really tired and I hope that tomorrow her leg will be a little bit better. My husband was with her all day and said she sometimes put weight on her leg and just slept pretty much all day. 
I think it will take at least several days for it to heal.. It's going to be hard to not be able to have her run. Hopefully she'll heal quickly!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

She is very correct this is real healing powers
the product is outstanding 

Gator girl saved me on this one 

We wins

I use the product know as well 

and Zero smells


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Veterycin sounds great especially bc non toxic, although she's too sleepy now to be bothered to lick her wounds


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry your girl has been injured...so sad to see your pup hurting. 
I was trying to look at the photo of the cut,to see if that was a little bump above it on her leg, or just part of the leg, and I pray she didn't nick a tendon or something like that. It worries me she won't step.
However I'm am focusing on the positive for you, I just can't help being reminded of my personal experiences.

My Weimaraner, Greta, had two very serious freak injuries one involving a glass shard (cut an artery and 2 tendons), and the other was under water (cut tendons) remains a mystery.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Good news: this morning she put weight on her injured leg. She is still limping slightly and I will have her rest until completely healed. I'm so happy though that it doesn't seem to be a cut tendon or something like that.
She is still a bit low energy this morning but I think she is probably really sore and tired from the fall yesterday.
She seems happy though and went back to sleep with a loud sigh after breakfast


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

That's great! 

Miles also seems to respond well to soaking a hurt paw in Epsom salts, could give that a try.


----------

